# Re: LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark



## MacFly (May 28, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

i have been successful in using and inserting a graphical watermark to uncropped images.  but when i need to crop an image and try to use the same graphical watermark - it's HUGE!  

i've tried to reize it, but the .png file but i get the following watermarking error...
_
"Unfortunately LR2/Mogrify is unable to correctly scale watermark images of this file type whilst maintaining the aspect ratio.  Please use another file type."_

i'd like to be able to crop an image and be able to use a watermark and have it be the same size in every image - regardless of how the image is cropped or uncropped.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 28, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

I think Tim said it needs to be a PSD file for the resizing to work properly, and Mogrify can't correctly get the size from a PNG.


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 28, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*



			
				Victoria Bampton;454'7 said:
			
		

> I think Tim said it needs to be a PSD file for the resizing to work properly, and Mogrify can't correctly get the size from a PNG.


Yes Victoria. And he added that it is because it is the only format that can pass its width and height to the plugin.


----------



## MacFly (May 28, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

you guys are awesome, thank you!

now i just need to learn how to crop a .psd file!lol


----------



## MacFly (May 28, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

ok, i've got the resizing down when it's in landscape.  but when i use the same resizing option on a portrait image, the watermark is tiny!

i just want a watermark that remains the same size & location with any image & orientation regardless of being cropped or not.

is this even possible?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 28, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

Erm, are you resizing to a fixed size in the main dialog size section first?


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 28, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

And are you asking LR2/Mogrify to size the PSD watermark in percentage?


----------



## MacFly (May 29, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Erm, are you resizing to a fixed size in the main dialog size section first?


if you're speaking of the image being exported, no.  the only thing i'm doing is the exported image be at 3''ppi.



Denis Pagé said:


> And are you asking LR2/Mogrify to size the PSD watermark in percentage?


yes, % (aspect ratio preserved)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 29, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

Then the images are varying sizes because you've cropped some and not others.  Personally I'd set to them shrink to a screen size and then let Mogrify do a fixed size.


----------



## MacFly (May 29, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Then the images are varying sizes because you've cropped some and not others.  Personally I'd set to them shrink to a screen size and then let Mogrify do a fixed size.



yes, some are cropped and others are not.  when i crop, i keep the original crop ratio.

can you explain further what you're suggesting, i'm not quite sure what you mean.  thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 29, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

I was just half way through typing a reply explaining, but then it struck me I may be misunderstanding what you're seeing.  Pictures please?


----------



## MacFly (Jun 2, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

ok, here's two images. image #1 was not cropped, but #2 was cropped horizontally to veritcally.

then watermark was added and resized down to 1'% (aspect ratio preferred).

#1




#2 





again, i simply want to be able to crop an image....then add a watermark and not have it vary in sizes, just as it shows above.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 2, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

Where are you resizing?  In the normal resize controls, or in the Mogrify resize controls?  I'd go with the normal ones, so that the pictures are all the same size before Mogrify sees them.


----------



## MacFly (Jun 2, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*



Victoria Bampton said:


> Where are you resizing?  In the normal resize controls, or in the Mogrify resize controls?  I'd go with the normal ones, so that the pictures are all the same size before Mogrify sees them.


let me clarify, i crop.  i do not resize at all.

image #2 was cropped down by pressing S in the develope module.  it retain the original image size.

hope that explains it a little better.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 2, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

Ah, ok, perhaps that's one thing we can clear up.  It retains the original image RATIO, not size.  Unless you resample to increase the number of pixels on the cropped image, it's now smaller than the original.

Example:
Image starts out at 2'''x15''.
You now crop a vertical out of that horizontal.  That cropped image is now 15''x1125.  

I'm not sure that explains the difference in logo size.  I'm inclined to say it's working on 1'% of the horizontal measurement, or something like that.


----------



## sdkikikins (Jun 8, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify Crop & Watermark*

I have exactly the same situation.  I have a banner-type watermark (used Victoria's "band with name" PSD template.  I resize my files to fit within 9''x6'' px (have tried resizing in both LR and Mogrify, separately)  Then, I "resize the watermark" to 1''% with aspect ratio preserved.  But, like the original poster, it looks great on a horizontal (9'' wide) picture, but way too small on a vertical (6'' wide) picture.  I'd like it to look exactly the same on both - is this even possible?


----------



## Tim Armes (Jul 4, 2009)

[quote author=sdkikikins link=topic=6642.msg46348#msg46348 date=124449546']
I have exactly the same situation. I have a banner-type watermark (used Victoria's "band with name" PSD template. I resize my files to fit within 9''x6'' px (have tried resizing in both LR and Mogrify, separately) Then, I "resize the watermark" to 1''% with aspect ratio preserved. But, like the original poster, it looks great on a horizontal (9'' wide) picture, but way too small on a vertical (6'' wide) picture. I'd like it to look exactly the same on both - is this even possible?
[/quote]

It's possible now. You need version 2.11.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 4, 2009)

Great work Tim!


----------



## MacFly (Jul 4, 2009)

ok, upgraded to 2.11 - thank you!

here's two images, both landscape and portrait. 
[img width=6'' height=4'3]http://johnphotography.zenfolio.com/img/v6/p591319222-4.jpg[/img]
[img width=4'3 height=6'']http://johnphotography.zenfolio.com/img/v4/p1'51832988-4.jpg[/img]

size of watermark is still a bit off, or is this normal?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice work there John, you logo is nice and subtle!!


----------



## MacFly (Jul 5, 2009)

[quote author=Kiwigeoff link=topic=6642.msg48215#msg48215 date=1246744484]
Nice work there John, you logo is nice and subtle!!
[/quote]

thank you sir!


----------

